# 92 Stanza XE (Idle problems )



## rufus (Nov 10, 2005)

92 Stanza The vehicle starts fine and idles fine, when first started. The idle goes up to about 2000 rpm once the vehicle has been running a few minutes. The temp gauge goes up to hot about the same time. The cooling fans come on, but the vehicle stays hot with a high idle. I don't have water mixed with the oil and I don't see any water leaks. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

rufus said:


> 92 Stanza The vehicle starts fine and idles fine, when first started. The idle goes up to about 2000 rpm once the vehicle has been running a few minutes. The temp gauge goes up to hot about the same time. The cooling fans come on, but the vehicle stays hot with a high idle. I don't have water mixed with the oil and I don't see any water leaks. Any help will be appreciated.



Two issues: 
One I think that your thermostat is stuck or messed up or maybe a water pump followed by the radiator. 
Two: I would check out your IACV to see what would be causing your high idle.


----------



## rufus (Nov 10, 2005)

RocketRodent said:


> Two issues:
> One I think that your thermostat is stuck or messed up or maybe a water pump followed by the radiator.
> Two: I would check out your IACV to see what would be causing your high idle.



Thanks for the info,


----------

